
Google's Cloud Division Wins Some Business from Twitter - samaysharma
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-03/google-s-cloud-division-wins-some-business-from-twitter
======
vthallam
This article feels more like a press release. But not a good day to announce a
partnership with Twitter.

~~~
azurezyq
Agreed that it's unfortunate...

------
samaysharma
Link to original post published on Twitter's blog:
[https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/topics/infrastruc...](https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/topics/infrastructure/2018/a-new-
collaboration-with-google-cloud.html)

------
hlmencken
Hopefully google will not expose everyone's passwords /s

------
jacksmith21006
Related to having to change my password on Twitter?

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/3/17316684/twitter-
password-...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/3/17316684/twitter-password-bug-
security-flaw-exposed-change-now) Twitter advising all 330 million users to
change passwords after bug exposed them in plain text

